# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  how to trim or harvest??? java moss

## TBI

had java moss on this driftwood for quite sometime liao, it had become too bushy, any idea how to trim it?? or must i took it all out and tie it all over again??

----------


## SpuD

Can either use a pair of sharp sissors to snip the top layer off or just carefully pull them off...dun need to re-tie.

Better trim them periodically coz the underside of the moss will start to die off if it's too dense. 

 :Smile:

----------


## CT

Can just cut away the top part and just slowly pull some of the java moss out.

----------


## Nicky

TBI, I have java moss before when I first started off. I cut them when it grew too thick. On the hindsight I think that was a mistake unless you do not mind java moss growing everywhere in your tank.

When you cut the java moss in mass (that is, not strand-by-strand), some small cuttings will definite land somewhere inside your tank. They will start to grow. For my case I have hairgrass foreground. And even though I rid my main log of java &amp;gt;6months ago, I still can 'harvest' java-moss every week! As I am not intending to keep java-moss now, they are really a pest and is very difficult to rid.

I think the best way to harvest java-moss is to pull them one strand at a time. Make sure you give a light tug so that the whole mass will now come out at a go.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

hmm can anyone spare me some java moss if they are harvesting theirs? thanks

----------

